# Another new Aussie



## kathy (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi there, I'm another Aussie, from NSW. 
I've got 7 horses, Arabs, QHs, Stock horse, TB, AppyxTB.
I often get rescues, so my collection of horses keeps growing. You sure don't get rich owning horses!!!!!!
Hope to talk to you all soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

HI!! YAY an aussie!! lol!!! Im in qld if u havent already read! lol! haha all your breeds are some of my favorites!!! Ive rescued a horse, Pennellipi. she is a thoroughbred 5yo 14.2hh and she is black/brown. we got her from the doggers about a year and a half ago absolute skin and bone, she is fat and healthy now and so cute!! hope u have fun on here!! Lots of helpful advise and friendly ppl!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. 

Rescuing horses is a wonderful thing to do! It's great to hear that you do it.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome!!you will like it here.


----------

